# One Thousand Foes, One Ninja Cat



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Warning, this does not accurately depict Ninjas or Daimyos.

One Thousand Foes, One Ninja Cat


_Sea otters for the Clan, kittens for the castle
Waged together in the fires of roaring battle
A prayer for the fallen, their deeds sung in honor
That they’d shed their life’s blood no longer
For the greater cause, no one paused
In Death’s snarling face, sprayed the mace

A meow for the King, an ‘arf for the Chief
Hard fought battles sway flimsily like the leaf
Warriors charge fourth, to triumph or be claimed in swift defeat
The felines love chicken, the wet-furs like beef
But this day, they shall feast in the blood and flesh 
As they press on relentlessly without rest

“I getz ‘mah sea otters!” The Ninja cats roar
On wings of fire they soar, forever more
Falling like meteors with an angelic aura
Smiting thousands of sea mammals with immolating, burning flora

“We don’t like them wee lil’ kitteis!” The Otter Berserkers chant in unison
Pouring from the rivers to preach and give their violent benison
Kill, Maim, burn, and throw some fish on the grill
Chilling out max before they enter battle with violent shrills

Lust, power, ambition
The emotions that drive sentients to plot bloody sedition
This, the song of aneth
Anarchy rule, while this conflict draws breath_​---------------

Day One:

Plumes of lingering smoke still drifted high above the scorched earth, above rugged cliff-sides and towering mesas, not that much of it was visible at this time of night, when the stars appeared enough in number that they were a guiding light in there own right. 

A thousand drums of celebration, a thousand cheers bellowed from victors of battle quaked the very heart of Mixizor valley that night. Within the twisting labyrinth of narrow passes, a few hundred camp fires illuminated the innumerable tents forming the camp of the mighty war-host. 

For every campfire sat at least a dozen of them, much of their shaggy brown fur clad in thick metal plating, chain mail, or scraps of equipment too battered and damaged to really tell what they were originally. It was an untold number of Sea Ottah warriors that populated the outpost, what patches of earth their tents or the sheer press of bodies couldn’t cover were utterly buried in a blanket of discarded shields and weaponry that outfitted such a force. 

The celebration feast were well underway. Wave after wave of massive barrels of alcohol were being recklessly rolled through the masses of wild Otters; dancing, brawling, and singing the night away in a mosh-pit of fur and armor. Upon closer inspection, many of the raging campfires were actually some crude form of grills. Clams, Oysters, even the bodies of ninja cats had been stacked onto blazing pyres of flame that had surely already been incinerated in the hours it had been on there. That never stopped a few of the more determined though, more than once had drunk Otters set themselves alight trying to rip food from the burning altars.

Sea Otter Clan Chop-katz had come prepared. The conquest of Mixzizor valley was proof enough of that, little did they know that battle would soon be upon them once more. 

The towering cliffs of the canyon walls overshadowed the entire encampment. Assaulting through the two passes leading into the clearing head-on obvious suicide… but springing their ambush from mesa tops themselves, it was a something only they could achieve. 

Even from a mile above ground level, the shimmering eyes of feline kind saw their targets clearly. Even when the wind blew its hardest, howled and shrieked with all its might in peaks such as these, their perked ears heard the drums blare as if it were they down there. 

_Silent as the wind, invisible shadows in the dark._

The midnight black of his fur, with light, soundless clothing and equipment that matched its color, allowed him to meld completely into the surrounding darkness. 

_Only the orbs of their eyes, betray the creatures in disguise._

He raised either of his paws in a series of lightning hand symbols and gestures, finally stopping to lightly tap the air beside him. A figure detached from the night no sooner did his paw hit its shoulder, only the flickering fire of the torch it wielded actually visible. 

It sprinted off with a speed and grace only their kind were graced with, maintaining a straight path across the mesa. It had extended the torch to the right as it went, leaving a small, floating ball of fire in it’s wake. One after another in single file, ten, twenty, a hundred… There would be a thousand in total, and when all where lit, the combined light would unveil the winding line of Cat-warriors dressed very similar to him, finely crafted bows they held pointed toward the night sky, their fire arrows still strung and ready to fire. 

_Where Ninja Cats strike, death will only lie. _

Daimyo Bel-Air MeowScream observed his waiting troops with an inspective eye, seeing only incredible discipline and courage in his elite. They stood ready for any order their commander could give them, ready to sell their lives in battle once more to rid the realms of the Ninja Cats of the Otter menace forever.

The Shadow that had lit the arrows at a moment’s call quickly darted back to his master’s side, immediately coming to a halt and bowing to Bel-Air to declare his mission complete. 

MeowScream nodded his satisfaction, gesturing for the Stealthy warrior to fall back into his position. Knowing the time to strike was upon them, MeowScream narrowed his eyes, focusing upon the other mesa on the opposing side of the Chop-katz’ encampment. A thousand balls of light had quickly sparked into life in a display no different from there’s. The outpost had been surrounded. 

All the eyes of his warriors were transfixed upon their Daimyo, waiting for the signal to commence the attack.

Bel-Air raised a paw high overhead, the Ninja Cats looked away, quickly acquiring their own targets and slightly readjusting for a hit. 

A moment of silence for those who had given their last for the cause, the Daimyo remained silent for a moment longer. Tradition ingrained within their minds, the covert warriors bowed their heads in respect, though sure to keep their bows steady and true.

Now.

With a cry that went unheeded to the Otter barbarians below, but alerted every Ninja Cat above, MeowScream roared the command even as he made the cutting gesture.

_Fire!_

The chorus of a thousand arrows being loosed to the stars sang proudly and keenly in his ears. The Ninjas watched their watched their volley sail into the night, becoming little more than glittering twinkles in the seas of space. 

A meow.

_Reload!_

Another.

_Charge!_

The Felines roared in unison, springing forth as one and beginning their lightning sprint down the mile high Cliffside to enter battle, all while they reloaded their bows for another shot.
----------------------
This is a story that originally began with the poem at the beginning for a project in english class for Macbeth last year. I always said that I'd write it one day ;D.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome. I wish I had a ninja cat. +rep


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol, don't we all:biggrin:. Thanks IntereoVivo, not too sure when I'll get some more of this up, as I'm working on something else at the moment, but hopefully I'll get something up in the near future.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

The Ninja Cats fell from the mesas like a tsunami that had reached its peak, flooding the canyon walls in a rushing tide of black and steel. Bel-Air felt the downhill stride enhance his momentum, rapidly planting paw after paw alongside a hundred others in a furious race to reach ground level. 

The initial hail of arrows materialized once more in the midst of heaven, descending upon the encampment with a fury of a small meteor shower. What were once cheers of joy and excitement were now shouts of panic and alarm. Many open barrels of ale ignited instantly, vanishing in vast torrents of fire that snatched and consumed all those within reach in a horrible death. Some of the missiles simply deflected or snapped against the thick plates of armor their targets were clad within, but just as many punched through flesh and fur without effort where the metal hide wasn’t present.

The celebrations quickly degenerated into a storm of confusion as the warriors of Chop-katz ducked beneath a rain of death, avoiding swiftly growing infernos, or merely scrambling out of the path of their burning companions as they ran aimlessly through the press of bodies; all while countless dozens simply collapsed to their deaths. 

The first strike had already claimed hundreds of casualties, but surely it was only a drop in the pond compared to what was to come. 
A rumbling roar echoed across the valley, possessing such volume that it swept aside lesser noise with relative ease. One after another, the horns of battle were sounded throughout the encampment, urgently stirring the Otter warriors to its defense. 

Suddenly realizing they were under attack, Chop-katz wasted no time in answering the call to arms, equipping themselves with whatever laid beneath the valley of armor and weaponry beneath their feet. A random assortment of weaponry and armor: maces, hammers, shields, double bladed axes, and broadswords. Among them were a number of cross bows and soon enough, the very air wisped death along its very currents as volleys were fired freely into either ranks.

The Ninja Cats weaved through the incoming hail of arrows with all the finesse and grace they could possibly muster. Flipping, side-stepping, and somersaulting through the gauntlet of fatal shots in a lightning dance, the cats continued loosing shot after shot. Despite it, sharp yelps of pain echoed out when the occasional feline had been struck, thin clothing and fur providing little protection against the bladed projectiles hurled against them. Vengeance was sworn with the last words of the wounded who passed their comrades by, plummeting to the inevitable deaths that would greet them below. 

Bel-Air however neither saw nor cared, the Daimyo and the first of his ninja cats planting their paws into the weathered dirt of the canyon floor. 

The seething sea of adversaries quickly parted from the heart of the outpost, hastily erecting a circular formation just on the fort’s perimeter. Chop-katz’ organizing ranks were finally beginning to take shape, with a wall of massive shields at the very fore of them. 

MeowScream raised a single fist overhead and the Ninja Cats quickly slung their bows, unsheathing katana, daggers, and Ninjato in mid-charge for the bloodletting to come. Bel-Air himself unwrapped the spiked ball and chain coiled around his chest, twirling it to the side within one paw, the short sword attached to the opposite end in the other. 

Another calling from the battle horns incited the masses of cat slaying Otters into a frenzy, bashing weapons against shields against shields in a taunting chorus for their attackers. It was the second time that they charged. 

The very foundation of the earth suddenly began to quake beneath Bel-Air’s feet, his battle cry lost and forgotten in the ocean of noise that threatened to drown all else. A thick fog of dust was beginning to brew in the wake of the stampede that poured fourth, cloaking much of the battlefield in its blinding shroud. Their rivals showed no fear as they willingly raced into battle and Bel-Air could see the bloodlust in their eyes as they rapidly closed the distance. If the Ninja Cats were the lightning bolt, surely Chop-katz was the very storm itself.

Even so, the feline ninjas would certainly claw and slay there way into the eye. Of that, the Daimyo was certain. 

A few meows.

_One thousand foes!_

A thousand fold answered back.

_One Ninja Cat!_

Then the two opposing factions clashed.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

The thunderous collision slapped Bel-Air like a shockwave, his enhanced vision instantly degenerating into a rapid blur of bodies and clashing weapons. Sprays of blood blossomed amongst the front as the solid wall of shields as Chop-Katz laid into the dispersed line of feline prey with furious retribution. 

Ninja Cats who had forgotten their training were smashed aside with hard shield blows or cut down with brutal hacks of crude weaponry. Well aimed arrows from stragglers and blades at the fore struck with unmatched precision in the weak points of Otter armor, but the tide was upon them. 

The Daimyo instantly honed his sight upon the closest foes gunning for him, swinging his mace round with all his strength. The Otter it was destined for barely deflected it with a raise of his shield, redirecting it dead into the chest of another. 

MeowScream utilized both of his hands to reverse the strike into a sweeping arc. Several ducked beneath the blow with surprising grace, zipping past to bury itself into the skull of the warrior who had blocked the earlier strike. It hit him with enough force to flip the corpse off it’s feet, flinging it off into the surrounding ranks. 

The Ninja Cat pulled the weapon back into his vicinity when a clumsy charge came his way. The Chop-Katz rushed him with shield raised and sword overhead, leaping over a dying comrade to sink its axe into him. 

Bel-Air waited till the barbarian was close enough to attack with it’s shield before he simply spun in a low crouch around him, whirling the chained mace in perfect alignment.The flying weapon came in low, smashing through the Otter’s feet and flooring it instantly. The Daimyo brought the weapon back before springing himself a couple feet overhead, jerking the weapon above his head before slinging it down ruthlessly upon his crippled victim. Despite the chaos of battle, the sound of crushed bones snapped loudly in the Daimyo’s ears as the object imbedded itself into the ribcage.

The Commander left the brutal weapon within lifeless flesh, landing softly before the dozen warriors that had closed the gap between them. Mere feet away, the group quickly moved to surround him in half a circle before leaping to make the kill. But then his Ninja Cats came.

A trio of his elite leapt from the chaos to defend their leader, with an assortment of tools that dealt death all the same. 

A swift Ninja Cat rolled into the guard of an opponent on the circle’s flank before abruptly springing up and thrusting a blade through its stomach, tearing it free through the side before searching for another enemy.

Bel-Air sprung forward in a mighty leap over the Otter in front of him, catching a glimpse of an arrow flying by and striking true between the eyes of a foe beside his target. Realizing the tactic, the Chop-Katz grinded to a halt and raised its shield overhead. The Ninja Cat leader landed upon its rugged surface before flipping backwards, unveiling the stars clutched between his paws and throwing them for the exposed area. The Otter stumbled for a moment , just registering the shurikens imbedded in its throat for only a moment before collapsing. 

A roar in his ear caused the Daimyo to turn to his flank, taking in the charging enemy right in his face. The Daimyo hurriedly dived through the open gap in the Otter’s legs, narrowly avoiding the fatal stroke of long sword.

A defiant meow caught both Bel-Air’s and the veteran’s attention when a brave Ninja Cat with bladed claws on either paw darted for the Daimyo’s assailant. Bellowing a massive roar, the Otter waited till the Feline closed the gap to a few feet before throwing his shield like a Frisbee, slamming into the Cat’s midsection and sending it crashing into the earth. 

MeowScream drew the katana hidden in his clothing just as the warrior pounced on the fallen Ninja, stabbing the blade straight through its heart before cruelly stomping its head. It barely had time to pull it free when the stealthy cat leapt onto its back, driving his own sword straight through the river mammal’s neck. 

A cry of dismay rang out close and Bel-Air craned his head to see a massive, armor-less Chop-Katz veteran wielding two halberds dueling the Ninja that had rolled in to save him earlier. The Cat warrior lashed out with a low strike for the knees, but the Otter easily parried the blow with enough force to knock his rival off balance. It swung once with the other weapon and MeowScream watched in horror when the brave soul’s head came away in a shower of blood. 

All around him, the battle cries of Clan Chop-Katz were being bellowed and though he still saw Ninja Cats fighting for their lives, it was becoming clear that they were close to being overrun. 

Bel-Air then called out with a resounding meow, ripping the blade out of the body he stood over and threw himself back into the battle. 

_“Now!” _ 

He was no longer sure if the one who had lit the torches still of not, but any doubts he did have vanished when the very air itself became illuminated in a series of bright colors. A loud whistling sound sang above the den of battle and Bel-Air watched the flare rocket propel itself to join the stars in the midnight sky. Explosding in a blossom of blinding light across Mixzizor valley. Now was the time to fight the hardest. 

Nothing happened for the first passing minutes, Bel-Air continued weaving through foes left and right with the surviving Ninja Cat that had rescued him. Slaying again and again, fighting with all their heart to not join the numbers of the dead. Yet many Sea Otter and Cats alike were called to other realms, never to fight the long wars again.

But then a ragged wave of cheers from the weary and worn Ninja Cats sang across the battle. 

Bel-Air peered up towards the sky and though he did not see anything else, he saw the flag. Billowing hard against the currents of the wind, the massive piece of fabric unfolded in all its glory. Within its grey backdrop was a white semi-colon stitched into the very center, parallel to the three beside it.

_The Cat Face._


----------

